# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  كروية الأرض في نونية القحطاني

## متيم الشافعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يقول القحطاني في نونيته 
كذب المهندس والمنجم مثله ... فهما لعلم الله مدعيان 
الأرض عند كليهما كروية ... وهما بهذا القول مقترنان 

والأرض عند أولي النهى لسطيحة ... بدليل صدق واضح القرآن


فالقحطاني يقول الارض سطيحة بدليل  واضح من القران 

والاقمار الصناعية في العصر الحالي اوضحت ان الارض كروية فكيف الجمع ؟

----------


## الآجري

كيف الجمع بين ماذا ؟

هل بلغ قول القحطاني عندك أن يكون دليلاً ؟ 

حكى ابن تيمية الإجماع على كروية الأرض

----------


## متيم الشافعي

أقصد أن القحطاني يقول الأرض سطيحة والأقمار الصناعية اثبتت كروية الارض

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

أخطأ القحطاني رحمه الله تعالى =هذا هو الجمع

----------


## صالح عبدربه

انما يطلب الجمع في النصوص المعصومة من الكتاب والسنة وماسواهما فكل ياخذ من قوله ويرد ...

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

ثم إنّ القحطاني مطالب بالدليل الواضح من القرآن الذي ادعاه على سطحية الأرض.
وإذا عرفنا دليل القحطاني حينئذٍ نبحث عن الجمع.
أما إطلاقه القول هكذا بلا زمام ولا خطام فلا قيمة له خصوصاً في مقابل الإجماع الذي حكاه ابن تيمية رحمهما الله تعالى.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم تقول:ثم إنّ القحطاني مطالب بالدليل الواضح من القرآن الذي ادعاه على سطحية الأرض.
اقول: دليله الاية الكريمة ((والى *الأرض* كيف سطحت))

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> اخي الكريم تقول:ثم إنّ القحطاني مطالب بالدليل الواضح من القرآن الذي ادعاه على سطحية الأرض.
> اقول: دليله الاية الكريمة ((والى *الأرض* كيف سطحت))


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نقل غير واحد من أهل العلم الإجماع على كروية الأرض، بل على كرويَّة الأفلاك.. والآية الدالة على تسطيح الأرض ليست دلالتها على امتداد الأرض ونفي كرويتها، بل على كونها ممدودة مبسوطة.. فلا تعارض بين كرويتها وبين تسطيحها..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمسألة قديمة مشهورة، ويكاد النزاع فيها أن يكون ضعيفا.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي عدنان انا احببت ان اقول للاخ انه يوجد عند القحطاني رحمه الله دليل على ذلك 
وللفائدة هنا فتوى ف الموضوع 
الإجماع على كروية الأرضالسؤال : هل هناك إجماع على كروية الأرض ؟ وإذا كان فما هي الأدلة من القرآن أو السنة أن الأرض كروية أو بيضاوية ؟ 

الجواب :
الحمد لله
حكى غير واحد من أهل العلم الإجماع على كروية الأرض ، ومن ذلك :
ما نقله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن أبي الحسين ابن المنادي رحمه الله ، حيث قال " وقال الإمام أبو الحسين أحمد بن جعفر بن المنادي من أعيان العلماء المشهورين بمعرفة الآثار والتصانيف الكبار في فنون العلوم الدينية من الطبقة الثانية من أصحاب أحمد : لا خلاف بين العلماء أن السماء على مثال الكرة ......
قال : وكذلك أجمعوا على أن الأرض بجميع حركاتها من البر والبحر مثل الكرة . قال : ويدل عليه أن الشمس والقمر والكواكب لا يوجد طلوعها وغروبها على جميع من في نواحي الأرض في وقت واحد ، بل على المشرق قبل المغرب " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (25/195) باختصار .  
وسئل رحمه الله : عن رجلين تنازعا في " كيفية السماء والأرض " هل هما " جسمان كريان " ؟ فقال أحدهما كريان ؛ وأنكر الآخر هذه المقالة وقال : ليس لها أصل وردها فما الصواب ؟ فأجاب : " السموات مستديرة عند علماء المسلمين ، وقد حكى إجماع المسلمين على ذلك غير واحد من العلماء أئمة الإسلام : مثل أبي الحسين أحمد بن جعفر بن المنادي أحد الأعيان الكبار من الطبقة الثانية من أصحاب الإمام أحمد وله نحو أربعمائة مصنف ، وحكى الإجماع على ذلك الإمام أبو محمد بن حزم وأبو الفرج بن الجوزي ، وروى العلماء ذلك بالأسانيد المعروفة عن الصحابة والتابعين ، وذكروا ذلك من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ، وبسطوا القول في ذلك بالدلائل السمعية ، وإن كان قد أقيم على ذلك أيضا دلائل حسابية ، ولا أعلم في علماء المسلمين المعروفين من أنكر ذلك ، إلا فرقة يسيرة من أهل الجدل لما ناظروا المنجمين قالوا على سبيل التجويز : يجوز أن تكون مربعة أو مسدسة أو غير ذلك ، ولم ينفوا أن تكون مستديرة ، لكن جوزوا ضد ذلك ، وما علمت من قال إنها غير مستديرة - وجزم بذلك - إلا من لا يؤبه له من الجهال ..." انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (6/586) . 
وقال أبو محمد ابن حزم رحمه الله : " مطلب بيان كروية الأرض : 
قال أبو محمد وهذا حين نأخذ إن شاء الله تعالى في ذكر بعض ما اعترضوا به ، وذلك أنهم قالوا : إن البراهين قد صحت بأن الأرض كروية ، والعامة تقول غير ذلك ، وجوابنا وبالله تعالى التوفيق : أن أحداً من أئمة المسلمين المستحقين لاسم الإمامة بالعلم رضي الله عنهم لم ينكروا تكوير الأرض ، ولا يحفظ لأحد منهم في دفعه كلمة ، بل البراهين من القرآن والسنة قد جاءت بتكويرها ... " وساق جملة من الأدلة على ذلك "الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل" (2/78) . 
ومن الأدلة على كروية الأرض :
قوله تعالى : ( خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ يُكَوِّرُ اللَّيْلَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَيُكَوِّرُ النَّهَارَ عَلَى اللَّيْلِ ) الزمر/5 . 
وقد استدل ابن حزم وغيره بهذه الآية .
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " الأرض كروية بدلالة القرآن ، والواقع ، وكلام أهل العلم ، أما دلالة القرآن ، فإن الله تعالى يقول : ( يُكَوِّرُ اللَّيْلَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَيُكَوِّرُ النَّهَارَ عَلَى اللَّيْلِ ) ، والتكوير جعل الشيء كالكور ، مثل كور العمامة ، ومن المعلوم أن الليل والنهار يتعاقبان على الأرض ، وهذا يقتضي أن تكون الأرض كروية ؛ لأنك إذا كورت شيئاً على شيء ، وكانت الأرض هي التي يتكور عليها هذا الأمر لزم أن تكون الأرض التي يتكور عليها هذا الشيء كروية .
وأما دلالة الواقع فإن هذا قد ثبت ، فإن الرجل إذا طار من جدة مثلاً متجهاً إلي الغرب خرج إلى جدة من الناحية الشرقية إذا كان على خط مستقيم ، وهذا شيء لا يختلف فيه اثنان .
وأما كلام أهل العلم فإنهم ذكروا أنه لو مات رجل بالمشرق عند غروب الشمس ، ومات آخر بالمغرب عند غروب الشمس ، وبينهما مسافة ، فإن من مات بالمغرب عند غروب الشمس يرث من مات بالمشرق عند غروب الشمس إذا كان من ورثته ، فدل هذا على أن الأرض كروية ، لأنها لو كانت الأرض سطحية لزم أن يكون غروب الشمس عنها من جميع الجهات في آن واحد ، وإذا تقرر ذلك فإنه لا يمكن لأحد إنكاره ، ولا يشكل على هذا قوله تعالى : ( أَفَلا يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الإِبِلِ كَيْفَ خُلِقَتْ . وَإِلَى السَّمَاءِ كَيْفَ رُفِعَتْ . وَإِلَى الْجِبَالِ كَيْفَ نُصِبَتْ . وَإِلَى الأَرْضِ كَيْفَ سُطِحَتْ ) لأن الأرض كبيرة الحجم ، وظهور كرويتها لا يكون في المسافات القريبة ، فهي بحسب النظر مسطحة سطحاً لا تجد فيها شيئاً يوجب القلق على السكون عليها ، ولا ينافي ذلك أن تكون كروية ، لأن جسمها كبير جداً ، ولكن مع هذا ذكروا أنها ليست كروية متساوية الأطراف ، بل إنها منبعجة نحو الشمال والجنوب ، فهم يقولون : إنها بيضاوية ، أي على شكل البيضة في انبعاجها شمالاً وجنوباً " انتهى من "فتاوى نور على الدرب". 
وبهذا تعلم أن كون الأرض كروية ، لا ينافي كونها كالبيضة ، وإنما القول الباطل هو الزعم بأنها مسطحة كما كانت تعتقد الكنيسة ، ولهذا كانت تلعن وتحرق من يقول بكرويتها من العلماء ، وينظر : "العلمانية نشأتها وتطورها" (1/130) .
والله أعلم . 





موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## محمد الحريص

موضوع له صلة
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....991#post286991

----------

